# 2009 NCEES Sample Test vs 2011 NCEES Sample Test (Power)



## va_gator (Mar 1, 2011)

Did anybody order both of these sample exams in preparation for the PE this year? I bought the NCEES Sample test back in October 2010, and I have the one published in 2009 (cover is a picture of transmission lines in a field in the midwest). There seems to be a new Sample Test supposedly published in 2011 with an aqua cover.

I was contemplating about ordering the 2011 test at the last minute for more practice. I probably will anyway, I just want to make sure it isn't the same exact sample test as 2009, and NCEES just re-published the thing with a different cover picture.

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2011)

va_gator said:


> Did anybody order both of these sample exams in preparation for the PE this year? I bought the NCEES Sample test back in October 2010, and I have the one published in 2009 (cover is a picture of transmission lines in a field in the midwest). There seems to be a new Sample Test supposedly published in 2011 with an aqua cover.
> I was contemplating about ordering the 2011 test at the last minute for more practice. I probably will anyway, I just want to make sure it isn't the same exact sample test as 2009, and NCEES just re-published the thing with a different cover picture.
> 
> Thanks


There was some discussion on this topic in a couple of other threads. Here is the link.


----------



## schmidty99 (Mar 2, 2011)

I called about the "new" electronics sample exam about a month ago, and they told me only the cover had changed. No new problems. Which was a big bummer for me.


----------



## va_gator (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Thanks.

I thought that might be the case, I doubt they would publish 2 sample exams in a span of 3 years. I feel the same way though, I could use the extra practice on a new set of problems.


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 3, 2011)

In one of the other threads someone posted "Honestly I like the new exam material...the solutions at the end of the book actually give the references where the formulas/answers are from."

I wonder if that means that the new 2011 Sample has additional content in the solution section that refers to manual for farther reading of the topic of the question.

Has anyone actually bought/received the 2011 Sample and could comment on it?


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Mar 3, 2011)

Question 534. It refers to Grainger &amp; Stevenson, 1994, pp 329-333.


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 4, 2011)

dolphin said:


> Question 534. It refers to Grainger &amp; Stevenson, 1994, pp 329-333.


Ok. Thanks.

So the 2011 Exam Example lists the book and pages where reference to problem is found, right?


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Mar 4, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> dolphin said:
> 
> 
> > Question 534. It refers to Grainger &amp; Stevenson, 1994, pp 329-333.
> ...


Only Question # 534


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 4, 2011)

dolphin said:


> BamaBino said:
> 
> 
> > dolphin said:
> ...


Thanks for the answer.


----------

